# Fougere



## Meirion658 (Apr 7, 2017)

Afternoon all, 

I'm in the middle of mixing up some essential oils for a Fougere scent. So far I have used the following the oils 
Lavender, 
Bergamot,
Patchouli, 
Jasmine, 
Sandalwood 
Cedar wood
Oakmoss 

There is something missing from it that I cant put my finger on it and wonder if anyone had any suggestions on the recipe and is there something glaring missing


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 7, 2017)

Do you have a middle note in there? Still learning but it looks like you've got 3 top notes and 4 base notes. Maybe pick one of the wood scents to balance it a bit better?


----------



## Meirion658 (Apr 7, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Do you have a middle note in there? Still learning but it looks like you've got 3 top notes and 4 base notes. Maybe pick one of the wood scents to balance it a bit better?



What would you suggest I add?  As I'm a total novice to this


----------



## redhead1226 (Apr 7, 2017)

Fougere is mostly base notes.  I would use veviter. Fougere is most often for men's perfumes.


----------



## Meirion658 (Apr 7, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Fougere is mostly base notes.  I would use veviter. Fougere is most often for men's perfumes.



In addition to or instead of something?


----------



## redhead1226 (Apr 7, 2017)

Meirion658 said:


> In addition to or instead of something?



I would lose the patchouli


----------



## Millie (Apr 9, 2017)

I think a fougere is just one part of a perfume that lays a foundation to play with. Then you decide if you would like a floral accord or herbal, woodsy, spicy, etc. Poking around the web it looks like coumarin is an essential component of a fougere, found in hay absolute (on my dream list) and in tonka bean, and it looks like you got the other components so maybe that is the missing note. Geranium is also frequently included. It might be worth it to play with a few different lavenders, french lavender has a very green note which seems perfect, but a more camphoraceous lavender would be good for an herbal tier. Can you describe the scent you are trying to create, or the missing elements? Then others could chime in with EOs that might fit.

For your googling pleasure: 

https://www.whitelotusaromatics.com/product/fougere-accord

https://www.whitelotusaromatics.com/recipes

Basenotes forum had a good discussion that I can't locate where a member described how accords added to a fougere foundation create different fougere perfumes. From what I can remember the essential components of a fougere were lavender, bergamot, geranium, coumarin, oakmoss and patchouli. Slightly different from White Lotus Aromatics: Lavender, geranium, coumarin (hay and tonka bean), clary sage, patchouli and oakmoss.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 9, 2017)

I would add some oakmoss


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 9, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I would add some oakmoss


Ditto.


----------



## Meirion658 (Apr 10, 2017)

Millie said:


> I think a fougere is just one part of a perfume that lays a foundation to play with. Then you decide if you would like a floral accord or herbal, woodsy, spicy, etc. Poking around the web it looks like coumarin is an essential component of a fougere, found in hay absolute (on my dream list) and in tonka bean, and it looks like you got the other components so maybe that is the missing note. Geranium is also frequently included. It might be worth it to play with a few different lavenders, french lavender has a very green note which seems perfect, but a more camphoraceous lavender would be good for an herbal tier. Can you describe the scent you are trying to create, or the missing elements? Then others could chime in with EOs that might fit.
> 
> For your googling pleasure:
> 
> ...



Hi thanks for the reply. In relation to the scent I'm after that fresh woodsy scent with some of that hay smell comming though. I think the oak moss or the tonka bean might be what is missing and have some on order. It just a matter of time and effort to get the blend going.


----------

